# 4.5 battery to kill snails



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

i have a 75 gal fresh water tank with fish plantd and some ghost shrimp.about 3 weeks ago i noticed some white spots on the side of the tank,upon closer inspection they wewe pin head sizedSNAILS. Tank is 3yrs running, have not added plants or fish in about 1 yr. Read some where that copper will kill snails,but it may also affect plants fish and shrimp.also read that putting 4.5 volt battery wires into tank would set a mild electric current that will eradicate all snail problems.has anyone tried this or ever heard of this? any help or suggestions would be welcomed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Never heard of that. I would be afraid that if it could affect snails, why it wouldn't do so to everything else. I would definitely NOT use anything with copper in it.


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Never heard of that. I would be afraid that if it could affect snails, why it wouldn't do so to everything else. I would definitely NOT use anything with copper in it.


 thanks for the prompt reply ,any suggestions?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Kill what you see, keep excess food to a minmum,......I have snail infestations in 2 of my tanks too.


----------



## mark1970 (Oct 15, 2011)

have you thought about adding assassin snails, worked for me they live on other snails and when they done they move on to fish waste ect and are much slower breaders then normal snails so your tank should not become over run with then


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Second the assassin snails.They will get rid of them pretty fast and are fun to watch do it as well!


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Second the assassin snails.They will get rid of them pretty fast and are fun to watch do it as well!


clown loaches and other loaches will erradicate them well i've noticed. might buy a few of those if you have room and they're compatible. If they get too big for you tank you could perhaps trade them back to the fish store.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Assassin snails are the way to go with the type of aquarium setup you have.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Assassin snails are the way to go with the type of aquarium setup you have.


you are right, loaches would eat the ghost shrimp within minutes of adding them! i shoudl've read more thoroughly!


----------

